# my 15yr old son has just been diagnosed with Shingles.......



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

I've just had my 2nd IUI- On day 3 of 2WW.. My husband took him to the doctor this evening and he has said he is to stay away from pregnant women! I know don't even know if I am pregnant yet... any advice would be greatly appreciated... please!!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,
I think I'm right in saying Kelly had this problem - she posts on "iui friends" - I think the doctor told her that if she'd had chickenpox (cos it's the same virus) she was ok.

I might be wrong though!  I'd phone NHS Direct & speak to someone asap.

Good luck!
Jess xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

You should be OK if you have had chicken pox, my DD had that when I was about 14 weeks gone.

If you are unsure then contact your Dr but do it sooner rather than later.  They will be able to do a blood test to check your immunity status and also deicde if they need to give you something like immunoglobin to boost your immune system.  (This is based on my recollections so may not be 100% accurate)

Good luck

Clare


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for your replies... I have had chicken pox so hopefully will be OK... I have also just put in a call to NHS direct.. they are going to call me back in two hours!!

Thanks again

Nicki
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki

Yeah Jess is right,I had a right dilema on my 2ww on my first IVF cos my dad had shingles and my mum couldnt remember if she had had pox or not so I couldnt see either of them 

I called my gp and they had me in for a blood test to see if I had an immunity to pox and I had so I had it when I was younger(couldnt remember) so after the all clear I could see my mu and dad again!!

Hope its all ok hun

Kelly x


----------

